# Glue for styrofoam?



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

I am making several tombstones out of the thick white styrofoam and would like advice on gluing two pieces together.Have tried liquid nails but it did not work.Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I use caulk and screws to attach foam parts together, 2 part epoxy would also work without melting the foam.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Gorilla Glue works great with foam. Be careful as it does expand a great deal as it dries.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Guess everyone has their favorite. This video has been passed around a bit:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/115641-styro-wars-styrofoam-glue-tests.html

Though be careful to note there is a difference between styrofoam and urethane foam. Technically I think this video is urethane. Styrofoam is a bit more sensitive to different solvents with will 'eat' the foam. Urethane is much more resistant. So if you really have styrofoam, you might want to spot check a small sample/scrap first. The last thing you want to do is melt down your styrofoam creation.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

G glue is okay to use with styrofoam. I built a coffin out of it for the office last year and the glue worked like a charm; although the styrofoam itself was in pieces by the time the kids and office workers had their way with it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've use Gorilla glue too.


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

I use Gildden Gripper primer to glue foam together, just paint onto both surfaces and put them together with clamps or weight. I have done large foam sculpts and the foam will break before the joint does.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I've never had Gripper work very well. I saw everyone raving about it last year, so I went and bought a quart to test. Not so great. I may have been too impatient though. I've noticed people allowing their pieces to dry for days. I just waited overnight for mine, about 12 hours, and it was still wet between the pieces. I believe it needs air to cure properly, which would explain why it took so long. I'm too impatient to wait that long, so I prefer Gorilla Glue which uses a chemical reaction and cures MUCH faster. As long as you use water to wet both pieces that are to be glued, it works very well. The glue reacts to the water and will be 80% cured in about an hour, and be fully cured in 24 hours.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Liquid nail can work, just be sure you have the one for foam board.
I use Great Stuff foam insulation for the large blocks of styrofoam I have. You only need a small amount. I pin the parts together with bamboo skewers to help prevent expansion of the GS foam.
For small things, liquid nail works ok or gorillia glue. For large things, Great Stuff works fine.


----------



## mrdonl (Sep 5, 2012)

I use power grab by loctite. Its around $4.00/tube but works well on both types of foam.


----------



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks SO much to all of you!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

A great resource for gluing is http://www.thistothat.com/. You just put in what you're attaching to each other and it gives you the type of glue that works. LOVE IT!


----------



## Radford (Aug 7, 2012)

I've used liquid nail on both types with no problems myself. I noticed some of the tubes say they won't work on foam board , but I tested it just for giggles. It bonded them together and I have not seen any issue. I have also used loctite power grab. I find both of them work just fine. I am guessing they don't intend you to use the Liquid Nail to try and make a foam boat for fear of the water breaking it down? But all my tombstones I've bonded together with it don't seem to be falling apart. Going on 10 years of a full month display for several of them..........


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Another fan of Loctite PowerGrab here. I use it for general adhesive and also as a calking to fill gaps. For large flat surface to surface I use the foam safe contact cement but I picked up some of the Gripper to give that a try.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

I love Glidden Grabber. I think it's supposed to be a primer for painting but it works great to glue Styro together. You can paint it on one surface without roughing up either surface, stick the pieces together, weight them down for a while (I wait overnight) and voila - glued Styro. No muss, no fuss and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Loctite PL300

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202020476/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=foamboard+glue&storeId=10051#.UFI6A1GP22w

Works great, as far as I can tell. Been using it for awhile now. Inexpensive.


----------

